# Zappa - The Yellow Shark



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

My favorite side of Zappa is his composing side vs the silly, often weird for the sake of being weird, Rock music. I find this album fully engaging and think the compositions are brilliant!

I think it's ok to post this in the Classical section, since it is basically that.

What do others think of this disc?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I like it, but his rock music isn't silly. And it isn't weird for the sake of being weird. It's real stuff. People can be silly and in many cases Zappa incorporated everyday behavior into the lyrics. And much of the music is extremely challenging.

The Yellow Shark is one of FZ' finest productions. A highly skilled ensemble recorded in state of the art sound. Many of the pieces were older and received new arrangements for this project. And there are some pieces that were new at the time. I don't listen to it much because it brings back memories of FZ's illness and death, which is when I first purchased the CD back in 1993.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I at least find some of his more esoteric work contrived, even though the disc in discussion is quite esoteric.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I do love Waka/Jawaka though. One Shot Deal seems to fall in line with your everyday situations lyrical content description.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

I've been wanting to listen to this and Civilization Phase III. I'm listening to The Yellow Shark now. If you didn't notice, the first 5 minutes (after the clapping) are essentially orchestral transcriptions of songs from Uncle Meat. His rock music is definitely just as composed, and it's more composed than his jazz music. I'm enjoying this album so far, but maybe not as much as his rock music which has a combination of intense composition and skillful improvising. I wish they took the clapping out though. I don't like to listen to 2 minutes of clapping in the beginning and 30 seconds of clapping in between each little section. Hopefully I can fix it up a little.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Fredx2098 said:


> I've been wanting to listen to this and Civilization Phase III. I'm listening to The Yellow Shark now. If you didn't notice, the first 5 minutes (after the clapping) are essentially orchestral transcriptions of songs from Uncle Meat. His rock music is definitely just as composed, and it's more composed than his jazz music. I'm enjoying this album so far, but maybe not as much as his rock music which has a combination of intense composition and skillful improvising. I wish they took the clapping out though. I don't like to listen to 2 minutes of clapping in the beginning and 30 seconds of clapping in between each little section. Hopefully I can fix it up a little.


I noticed, I did say I enjoyed the instrumental works from Uncle Meat.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I really enjoy the Yellow Shark on video. I love watching the Ensemble Modern do their stuff.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I really enjoy the Yellow Shark on video. I love watching the Ensemble Modern do their stuff.


Is it the complete album on film?


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Is it the complete album on film?


The album is an edited version of the concert. Here is the overture not included on the CD.


----------



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Dog Breath Variations, very cool.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I have the complete concert on DVD. But it's not an official release. It used to be intact on YouTube, but it looks like it's piecemeal now.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

starthrower said:


> I have the complete concert on DVD. But it's not an official release. It used to be intact on YouTube, but it looks like it's piecemeal now.


I'd love to see that. Maybe you can put it up?


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

Same here please put it up starie
Goes to show just how strong the Uncle Meat Lp was
Zappa at his peak


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

If I can find it. My burned CDs and DVDs are not organized.


----------

